# إنتاج الحرير الصناعي من التمور



## ابو يوسف (4 يوليو 2009)

عرفت صناعة التمور في منطقتنا العربية منذ زمن طويل، سواء كمادة غذائية مهمة ذات قيمة عالية، أو كإحدى المواد الأولية لبعض الصناعات الحيوية والكيميائية المختلفة، وقد تنبهت كثير من دول العالم إلى المزايا المتعددة التي تمتلكها أشجار النخيل phoenix dactylifera، كالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والتي عملت على إيلاء زراعة تلك الأشجار اهتمامًا خاصًا، كما طورت تقنيات حديثة للعناية بالنخيل وأنشأت صناعات غذائية وحيوية، وكيميائية تعتمد على كافة أجزاء نخيل التمر، كما شهدت منطقتنا العربية، وخصوصًا دول الخليج العربي، والعراق، ومصر، اهتمامًا واسعًا بتلك الثروة الزراعية، وقد قدرت المنظمة العربية للتنمية الزراعية أن منطقتنا العربية تنتج زهاء 70% من مجمل الإنتاج العالمي للتمور. 
وبالرغم أن التمور هي المنتج الرئيس للنخيل، بيد أن كافة أجزاء النخلة يمكن الاستفادة منها في العديد من الصناعات، فالسعف يمكن استخدامه في صناعة الورق، والخشب المضغوط، ومخلفات الشجرة كاللحاء يمكن أن يستغل في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي، ونوى التمر يستخدم لصناعة علية غذائية للحيوانات، ولإنتاج الكربون النشط، وتتعدد أصناف وأنواع التمور، وكل نوع يتميز ببعض الصفات الخاصة، كأن تتفاوت في نسبة احتوائها على السكريات، أو البروتينات، أو المعادن، أو الفيتامينات، وقد صنف بعض الباحثين التمور إلى نوعين:
الأول: وتسمى تمور المائدة، وتتميز بمذاقها الطيب، ومنظرها الجذاب، وارتفاع نسبة الرطوبة فيها.
أما النوع الثاني: فهي التمور المستخدمة بشكل كبير في بعض الصناعات المتفرقة ويمكن تناولها كمادة غذائية.
وتبين بعض الدراسات، أن ثلثي إنتاج التمور في الوطن العربي، يندرج ضمن النوع الثاني، الأقل استخدامًا كمادة غذائية، ويمكن الاستفادة منه في بعض الصناعات الغذائية والكيميائية، كصناعة الدبس وسكر التمر، وإنتاج بعض الأحماض العضوية كحامض الستريك، وحامض الخليك، وتصنيع الكحولات التي تعتبر ركيزة أساسيه في الكثير من الصناعات الدوائية والكيميائية المتفرقة.
وتتميز التمور باحتوائها على نسب متفاوتة من العناصر الغذائية المهمة، كالسكريات والبروتينات، والأحماض الأمينية، والأحماض العضوية، والفيتامينات، والأملاح المعدنية، وهذا يؤهل التمور؛ لأن تكون مادة غذائية مهمة، ومادة أولية في التقنية الحيوية لإنتاج العديد من المركبات العضوية الصناعية.
لقد ازدهرت بعض الصناعات الكييميائية في العديد من دول العالم، والقائمة على استغلال فضلات التمور، أو التمور الرديئة، أو تلك التي أصابها التلف والفساد، حيث يتم معالجتها بطريقة كيميائية خاصة، لإنتاج بعض المركبات الصناعية، ومن أهمها الكحول الإثيلي الذي يتم تحويله إلى حامض الخليك والذي تتعدد استخداماته في كثير من مجالات حياتنا اليومية، كما يدخل في صناعة عدد هائل من المنتجات الصناعية، من أهمها إنتاج الحرير الصناعي والذي أصبح يصتدر سوق الأقمشة الصناعية في العالم.
حرير الرايون الصناعي​تركزت جهود الإنسان منذ سنوات طويلة، على إنتاج الألياف الصناية، والتي تحاكي خيوط الحرير الطبيعي، وتكون أثمانها زهيدة وذات ملمس، ومظهر متميز وجذاب، وتعد المواد السليلوزية الموجودة في النباتات، الخام الرئيس لتلك الألياف، التي يتم إنتاجها عن طريق معالجة المادة الأولية، وهي السليلوز، ببعض المواد الكيميائية وفق طرق خاصة ومحددة، فتتحول تلك المواد الطبيعية إلى ألياف، وخيوط في غاية النعومة والجمال، ولتكون منافسًا قويًا في أسواق الأقمشة عالميًا.
وتتوفر مادة السليلوز في جميع النباتات، لكن بعض تلك النباتات تكون أكثر ملاءمة لإنتاج مادة السليلوز، حيث تكون نقية أو أن السليلوز لا يمكن الاستفادة منه بشكل مباشر، وبالتالي يتم استخدام تلك المواد الخام في بعض الصناعات الهامة، كصناعة إنتاج الحرير الصناعي (الريون Rayon)، والذي يشمل عدة أنواع، من أهمها رايون الفسكوز Viscose Rayon، ورايون النحاس النشادري Cuprammonium Rayon، ورايون الأسيتات Acetate Rayon.

إنتاج رايون الأسيتات​يعد حامض الخليك، مادة أساسية لإنتاج الحرير الصناعي من نوع الرايون أسيتات، ويتم الحصول على هذا الحامض عن طريق أكسدة الإيثانول الذي يتم الحصول عليه من تخمر العديد من المواد الغذائية النباتية كالتفاح، والبطاطا، والعنب، وغيرها من الفواكه والخضراوات، وكذلك من التمور سواء كانت على شكل مخلفات غذائية، أو تمور رديئة، أو تمور فاسدة لا تصلح للاستهلاك البشري.
وتتميز ألياف الرايون أسيتات، بأنها ضعيفة نسبيًا، إذا ما قورنت بالألياف الأخرى، إلا أنها لا تفقد قوتها عندما تتعرض للبلل، كما أنها لا تتشوه أو تنكمش أثناء الغسيل، وهي قريبة الشبه بالحرير الطبيعي، ذي الملمس الناعم، وقد قدرت بعض الدراسات أن ألياف الرايون أسيتات تمثل حوالي 5% من إجمالي الألياف الصناعية في العالم، ولإنتاج هذا النوع من الحرير الصناعي، تتم معالجة السليلوز بحامض الخليك غير المائي، في درجة الحرارة العادية، وبوجود حامض الكبريتيك كعامل مساعد، حيث ينشط السليلوز عن طريق تفاعله معه لإنتاج كبريتات السليلوز التي تتحول لاحقًا إلى الخلات، ثم يتم الغسل بالماء الساخن والبخار.
كذلك يمكن إنتاج حرير الأسيتات عن طريق معالجة عوادم القطن وزغبه، بحامض الخليك بوجود حامض الكبريتيك، كعامل مساعد، ثم يتم رفع درجة الحرارة، ليبدأ التفاعل، ثم يبرد المزيج مع إضافة حامض الخليك المخفف، وترك المزيج لكي يتم التفاعلل بشكل كامل، ثم يضاف الماء لترسيب أسيتات السليلوز، التي تطحن على شكل قشور بيضاء، ثم يضاف إليها الأسيتون 90%، والذي يؤدي إلى إنتاج محلول الغزل، الذي يشرح ضمن نظام خاص لينتج عنه خروج سائل أسيتات السليلوز الذي يقابله تيار هوائي دافئ، فيتبخر الأسيتون، وتتشكل شعيرات رفيعة مستمرة هي الحرير الصناعي من نوع رايون أسيتات.

أهمية الخل وإنتاجه​يتبين لنا مما سبق، أن الحصول على الحرير الصناعي من نوع رايون أسيتات، يستلزم إنتاج حامض الخليك بكميات كبيرة، وقد عرف الإنسان إنتاج هذه المادة الكيميائية منذ قرون طويلة، حيث استخدمها البابليون كمادة ملطفة وحافظة وكعلاج للجرب، ولتضميد الجروح المختلفة، ومضاد حيوي فعال، كما استخدم الرومانيون الخل كمادة غذائية تختلط مع البيض أو مع الماء للشرب.
أما في الوقت الراهن، فإن الخل يتم استخدامه بشكل واسع في كثير من مناحي حياتنا اليومية، إذ يستعمل كمذيب في العديد من الصناعات الكيميائية المهمة، كما يدخل في صناعة بعض الأدوية والمواد الغذائية، والمواد الحافظة، ويضاف لبعض الأغذية لحفظ درجة الحموضة PH ولمع نمو الأحياء الدقيقة، وقد استعمل الإنسان عدة طرق للحصول على الخل، وفي منتصف القرن الماضي تم تطوير الطريقة الحديثة المتبعة الآن لإنتاج هذه المادة العضوية المهمة، ويكون ذلك من خلال عمليتين مايكروبيولوجيتين، ففي المرحلة الأولى يتم تحويل السكريات الموجودة في المادة الخام، كعصير التمر مثلاً، إلى إيثانول، ثم يتم أكسدته إلى الخل المعروف باسم Vinegar Stock، ويمكن توضيح آلية الحصول على الإيثانول من السكريات باستخدام بعض الخمائر الخاصة وضمن ظروف كيميائية محكمة، بالمعادلة التالية:
C6H12O6 2C2H5H + 2o2​علمًا بأن هذا التخمر يتم في ظروف لا هوائية، آخذين بعين الاعتبار وجود بعض النواتج الجانبية، التي يتم التعامل معها والتخلص منها وضبط شروط حدوث التفاعل، يلي ذلك عملية تحويل الإيثانول إلى حامض الخليك في ظروف هوائية بالاستعانة ببعض الإنزيمات المؤكسدة التي تفرز بواسطة بكتيريا خاصة، ويجري التفاعل وفق المعادلة التالية:

لكن التفاعل الأخير يتم وفق معادلتين كيميائيتين متعاقبتين، يتكون في الأولى مركب وسطي هو الاسيتالدهايد CH3CHO ثم يتحول إلى حامض الخليك، وفق المعادلتين التاليتين:
مراحل إنتاج الإيثانول من التمور​إن السكريات الموجودة في التمور، تؤهلها لإنتاج الإيثانول عالي النقاوة، فظروف إجراء هذا التفاعل تتطلب وجود سكريات في المادة الأولية بتركيز أدنى قدرة 8%. لكي تتم عملية التخمير اللاهوائية والحصول على الإيثانول، تم تحويله إلى المنتج النهائي، وهو الخل الذي يحتوي على 4% من حامض الخليك CH3COOH.
لقد بينت التجارب المخبرية، أن مكونات التمر، تعتبر مثالية للحصول على الإيثانول، فنسبة المواد الصلبة غير السكرية في عصير التمر بعد تنقيته، أقل بكثير منها في المصادر النباتية الأخرى، كذلك فإن ارتفاع تركيز المواد السكرية في التمر ووجود مواد غذائية للخميرة فيه، تضفي عليه ميزات إيجابية تجعل عملية الحصول على الإيثانول منه تتم بكفاءة عالية.

*وتمر مراحل إنتاج الإيثانول من التمر عمومًا بلاث خطوات رئيسة هي:*

1ـ تحضير عصير التمر:

ويطلق عليها اسم الاستخلاص، وهي عملية فصل فيزيوكيميائية تخضع لقوانين كتلة المواد، والهدف منها الحصول على عصير تمر بتركيز مواد صلبة ذائبة مقداره 19%، وألياف بنسبة لا تتجاوز 8%، ولإنجاز ذلك تستعمل أحواض خاصة تحتوي على ماء ساخن بدرجة حرارة من مدى 80 إلى 85 درجة سلسيوس، بوجود خلاط واسطوانات تدار بمحركاتها، لفصل النوى والشوائب عن التمر، وكذلك لإذابة السكريات الموجودة في التمر.

وفي هذه المرحلة يجب المحافظة على درجة الحرارة ضمن المدى الحراري السابق، فعند انخفاض درجة حرارة المزيج، يؤدي ذلك إلى فقدان بعض السكريات الموجودة في التمر، أما عند زيادتها فوق 85%، فإن بعض السكريات تتحول إلى مركبات أخرى، كما يظهر الميثانول بسبب تحول البكتين الموجود في التمر، كذلك ينبغي الانتباه إلى لزوجة المحلول المتشكل، أي النسبة بين التمر والماء، فعند زيادة اللزوجة، قد يحدث انسداد للأنابيب الناقلة للمزيج، أما عند زيادة كمية الماء بالمقارنة بكمية التمر، فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى انخفاض الكفاءة التشغيلية للأجهزة وزيادة في الكلفة المادية التشغيلية، وقد بينت الحسابات الكيميائية أن نسبة 19% من المادة الصلبة إلى السائلة تعتبر مناسبة، مع ضبط سرعة مرور المزيج في الأنابيب الناقلة، والتحكم الدقيق في زمن مكوث الخليط في حوض الاستخلاص والتي تقدر بحوالي 15 دقيقة، وسرعة خلط تبلغ 23 دورة / دقيقة، يعقب تلك المرحلة، مرور المزيج على مناخل خاصة، تعمل عل الطرد المركزي، لفصل النوى عن المحلول المتكون، ثم ينقل المزيج إلى منخل آخر ذي فتحات صغيرة لفصل الألياف الخشنة، والتي يتم نقلها إلى اسطوانة لولبية متحركة لغسل تلك الألياف من جديد بالماء لاستخلاص السكر العالق فيها قبل التخلص منها.

2ـ تخمير عصير التمر:

ويتم في هذه العملية تحويل السكريات إلى إيثانول وثاني أكسيد الكربون بالاستعانة ببعض الخمائر الخاصة وفق المعادلة التالية:
C6H12O6 2C2H5OH + 2CO2​ولتشريع عملية التخمير، يتم إضافة أحد مركبات الفسوفات اللاعضوية، والتي سوف تتحول لاحقًا إلى فوسفات عضوية، مع ضرورة الانتباه إلى أن التفاعل السابق يتم ضمن ظروف محكمة، فتغير درجة الحرارة وارتفاعها، يؤدي إلى تشكل بعض المركبات العضوية، كالألدهايدات، وتستغرق عملية تخمير عصير التمر حوالي 24 ساعة.

3ـ مرحلة التقطير:

وتهدف هذه العملية إلى الحصول على الإيثانول بتركيز لا يقل عن 96%، وبالرغم من وجود عدد كبير من المركبات الكيميائية في مزيج التمر المتخمر، إلا أن التفاوت في درجات غليان تلك المواد، يلعب دورًا حاسمًا في فصل الإيثانول الذي تبلغ درجة غليانة 78.3 سلسيوس، وتتم عملية التقطير داخل أبراج خاصة بذلك، وقد يتفاوت عددها، من برجين إلى خمسة أبراج تبعًا لحجم المصنع ورأس ماله، ويتم خلال تلك العملية نقل المزيج من برج إلى آخر لزيادة تركيز الإيثانول للوصول إلى تركيز يبلغ حوالي 96% في البرج الأخير.

يتم في البرج الأول، فصل الإيثانول عن المواد الثقيلة والخميرة والشوائب المختلفة، حيث يتم الحصول على إيثانول بتركيز 50% فقط، ثم ينقل ناتج اتقطير إلى البرج الثاني، ثم إلى البرج الثالث وهكذا، لرفع تركيز الإيثانول والتخلص من الماء في كل مرحلة من مراحل عملية التقطير، والتي تتم ضمن ظروف تشغيلية محكمة ووفق منحنيات الاتزان الديناميكي لكل من البخار والسائل.

إن الحصول على الإيثانول من التمر، يعتبر في الواقع عملية كيميائية صناعية مهمة للغاية، فالإيثانول يعتبر مادة كيميائية تستخدم في العديد من الصناعات، ولها استعمالات طبية مهمة، كما تعتبر مادة أولية لإنتاج الخل الذي بدوره سيتم استخدامه لإنتاج الحرير الصناعي المطلوب محليًا وعالميًا بشكل كبير.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع المفيد وننتظر جديدك 
تقبل مروري ...


----------



## ابو يوسف (11 يوليو 2009)

[


----------



## nawal84 (13 يوليو 2009)

والله موضوع مهم و اول مرة اطلع على استعمالات التمر الكيميائية 
يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم .....لا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ضياء99 (21 فبراير 2010)

*العراق*

عاشت ايدك على هذه المواضيع الجيدة . اذا عندك معلومات عن كواسر الأستحلاب تفيدنا بها جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكو ر اخى علىىالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

ان التمور من نبنه مباركة فبارك الله فيك على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (28 فبراير 2010)

الأخ العزيز جزيل الشكر ولكن ياريت طريقة تصنيع كحول طبي بصورة تجارية من التمر وطريقة تصنيع الخل من التمر او عصيره تجاريا


----------



## zaid zaid (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
معلومات مهمة ومفيدة
اكرر شكري وتقديري


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ابو يوسف*


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (13 يناير 2013)

موضوع قمة في الروعة وهذا منتدى مفيد جدا وحقا انه ملتقى للمهندسين العرب


----------



## deler22 (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك على الموضوع المفيد
​


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (21 يناير 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المتميز ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## احمد حاتم محمود (13 يوليو 2016)

شكرااا ع الشرح المبسط جزاك الله خير


----------

